# Front sight came loose on Kahr PM9



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone ever had this happen? I was shooting my PM9 and noticed my shots went from bullseye to left of bullseye. I knew I had sights aligned. Then I noticed the front sight had moved to the right. It was completely loose. Argh 

I dropped it off at a LGS to get the factory sights swapped out with night sights. Looking forward to the upgrade.


----------

